# Kernel Panic after hanging and forced shutdown



## citanul (Feb 4, 2012)

I installed FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE with bsdinstall, and UFS.

I was able to successfully dual-boot with Windows 7, using boot0. I booted into FreeBSD, logged in as root and pinged google (as root, very smart, I know...), and a few seconds after ^C'ing, the system froze. I thought it could be because of ACPI.cI had to force shut it down.

The computer didn't want to boot at all (black screen, no usual start-up beep, nothing). Plugged it off, held power button for 30 seconds according to some random thing I read while googling and plugged it back in, and it booted again.

I tried booting into FreeBSD, with ACPI enabled and disabled, safe mode on or off, and I always got a kernel panic. One of them was something about "no usable event timers" when ACPI was off, but this is what I got with ACPI enabled:

http://imgur.com/a/RTNrf#0
(last two images don't look as bad as the first)

Any help would obviously be appreciated.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Feb 4, 2012)

Maybe post your hardware? For example, there was(is?) a bug in v9 with firewire on the board and also installed into the kernel and enabled....


----------

